# Code Design Trennung - Platzhalter und Schleifen



## mox (18. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem ich meine ersten Schritte in JSP gemacht habe, 
bräuchte ich als nächstes eine Trennung von Code und Design,
z.B. über ein Templatesystem.

Dabei brauche ich erstmal nur zwei Funktionalitaeten, 
das Ersetzen von Platzhaltern und eine Schleifenausgabe.

Mein Html-Template z.B. zum Ausgeben einer HTML-Tabelle
könnte dann skizzenhaft so aussehen:


```
<table>
  <th>{th-data}</th>
  
  <tr>
    <td>{data1}</td>
    <td>{data2}</td>
  </tr>
  
<table>
```

Nun hab ich schon kräftig gegoogelt und bin auf allerlei Krams gestossen wie
 - taglib
 - Struts Tiles
 - Velocity
 - Tapestry
 - Java Server Faces

Da ich erstmal keine weitergehenden Kenntnisse in Code/Design-Trennung
benötige, wie kann ich mit möglichst wenig Einarbeitungsauwand
die 2 Ziele Platzhalter/Schleifenausgabe umsetzen ?

Dank und Gruss
Mox


----------



## foobar (20. Aug 2006)

Du kannst dir ein paar generische Customtags in JSp schreiben, die das für dich erledigen, aber wenn du Struts verwendest ist das alles schon dabei. In der Standardtaglib sind bereits Tags enthalten mit denen du über Collections iterieren kannst etc.


----------



## mox (21. Aug 2006)

habe mich für customtags entschieden und klappt jetzt auch schon einigermassen


----------

